# Quotes about the Bible



## centerpin fan (Jan 6, 2014)

I stumbled upon these quotes and thought somebody else might enjoy them as much as I did.



If we are not interested in the Word of God, can we really be interested in God? 

-- Robert Godfrey


Dusty Bibles always lead to dirty lives. In fact, you are either in the Word and the Word is conforming you to the image of Jesus Christ, or you are in the world and the world is squeezing you into its mould. 

-- Howard G. Hendricks


It is said that when the famous missionary, Dr. David Livingstone, started his trek across Africa he had 73 books in 3 packs, weighing 180 pounds. After the party had gone 300 miles, Livingstone was obliged to throw away some of the books because of the fatigue of those carrying his baggage. As he continued on his journey his library grew less and less, until he had but one book left - his Bible. 

-- Anonymous


If you believe in the Gospel what you like, and reject what you don't like, it is not the Gospel you believe, but yourself. 

-- Augustine


Charles Spurgeon was once asked, "How do you defend the Bible?" "Very easy" he responded. "The same way I defend a lion. I simply let it out of its cage." 

-- Charles Haddon Spurgeon


No one statement wrested from its context is a sufficient warrant for actions that plainly controvert other commands. How excellent a thing it would be if the whole Church of Christ had learned that no law of life may be based upon an isolated text. Every false teacher who has divided the Church, has had, "it is written" on which to hang his doctrine. 

-- G. Campbell Morgan


The Scripture can only be read intelligently by inspired men and women. The value we get from our reading is in direct proportion to the measure in which we are filled with God's Spirit. We also need a regular systematic study of the Scriptures. We cannot maintain our spiritual life without it any more than we can maintain our physical bodies without proper nourishment. We also need to let what we study become a vital part of our daily lives. Take it to the store, the office, the school room, etc. Take it, and apply it wherever you go. 

-- G. Campbell Morgan


I find that I have power just in the proportion as my soul is saturated through and through with the word of God. 

-- J. Wilbur Chapman


Here, then, is the real problem of our negligence. We fail in our duty to study God's Word not so much because it is difficult to understand, not so much because it is dull and boring, but because it is work. Our problem is not a lack of intelligence or a lack of passion. Our problem is that we are lazy. 

-- R. C. Sproul


Snarling at other folks is not the best way of showing the superior quality of your own character. He is blind who thinks he sees everything. The observant man recognizes many mysteries into which he can not pretend to see, and he remembers that the world is too wide for the eye of one man. But the modern sophists are sure of everything, especially if it contradicts the Bible. 

-- Charles Haddon Spurgeon


Never let good books take the place of the Bible. Drink from the Well, not from the streams that flow from the Well. 

-- Amy Carmichael


Scripture ought to flow into every part of my life. Reading and praying with the Bible ought to be done regularly and in some systematic way which takes the choice of which Scripture to read out of my hands and leaves the Bible free to convict parts of me which I may not want to face. 

-- Glen Argan


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Some truth in those quotes. I really admire the works of  Spurgeon and R.C Sproul is a modern day favorite of mine too. Thanks


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2014)

Another quote from Spurgeon:

"I would as soon attempt to pray to God with
machinery as to sing to Him with machinery."
- CHARLES H. SPURGEON


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 6, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> Another quote from Spurgeon:
> 
> "I would as soon attempt to pray to God with
> machinery as to sing to Him with machinery."
> - CHARLES H. SPURGEON



Some people like the old ways...I like all the ways of Christ.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2014)

Ronnie T said:


> Another quote from Spurgeon:
> 
> "I would as soon attempt to pray to God with
> machinery as to sing to Him with machinery."
> - CHARLES H. SPURGEON



Is that why your Church doesn't have an air conditioner machine?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2014)

That was a nice worship song but perhaps God prefers the sound of the Sacred Steel guitar:


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Is that why your Church doesn't have an air conditioner machine?



Hey.  This is about quotes.
.


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 7, 2014)

I especially like this one...

Scripture ought to flow into every part of my life. Reading and praying with the Bible ought to be done regularly and in some systematic way which takes the choice of which Scripture to read out of my hands and leaves the Bible free to convict parts of me which I may not want to face.

-- Glen Argan 

Another one I like...The bible will keep you from sin and sin will keep you from the bible.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2014)

I like this one from above:

Dusty Bibles always lead to dirty lives. In fact, you are either in the Word and the Word is conforming you to the image of Jesus Christ, or you are in the world and the world is squeezing you into its mould. 

-- Howard G. Hendricks


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 7, 2014)

My old Pastor use to say, "Anything you place between you and God is closer to God than you."

I also knew a man that would say, " I believe in the whole bible, not a bible full of holes".


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2014)

My boss is always saying " God want put on you more than you can handle."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2014)

"I have to keep reminding myself: If you give your life to God, he doesn't promise you happiness and that everything will go well. But he does promise you peace. You can have peace and joy, even in bad circumstances." 
                                                  Patricia Heaton


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't tell God how big the storm is in your life. Tell the storm how big your God is


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2014)

hobbs27 said:


> My old Pastor use to say, "Anything you place between you and God is closer to God than you."
> 
> I also knew a man that would say, " I believe in the whole bible, not a bible full of holes".



I like both of those.
.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2014)

I live in a small, rural community. There are lots of cattle ranches around here, and, every once in a while, a cow wanders off and gets lost . . . Ask a rancher how a cow gets lost, and chances are he will reply, 'Well, the cow starts nibbling on a tuft of green grass, and when it finishes, it looks ahead to the next tuft of green grass and starts nibbling on that one, and then it nibbles on a tuft of grass right next to a hole in the fence. It then sees another tuft of green grass on the other side of the fence, so it nibbles on that one and then goes on to the next tuft. The next thing you know, the cow has nibbled itself into being lost."

Americans are in the process of nibbling their way to being lost. . . We keep moving from one tuft of activity to another, never noticing how far we have gone from home or how far away from the truth we have managed to end up.

Mike Yaconelli, "The Wittenburg Door."


----------



## formula1 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re:*

RonnieT, great analogy.

But even greater when thinking of the rancher going to find the cow and return her to home!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

The Bible is the only book where you get to make the choice of how it ends.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Jan 9, 2014)

J Vernon McGee ....I think.

" One of these days somebody is gonna read the Bible, actually believe everything in it, and he's 
gonna set this world on fire."


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 9, 2014)

SemperFiDawg said:


> J Vernon McGee ....I think.
> 
> " One of these days somebody is gonna read the Bible, actually believe everything in it, and he's
> gonna set this world on fire."



That'd be nice.


----------



## barryl (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe ya'll can help me a little bit. There is a saying that goes something like this, "There is something in the Bible for everybody, but, not everything in the Bible is for everybody."


----------



## barryl (Feb 13, 2014)

John 1:12 KJV AV "You can believe without receiving, but you cannot receive without believing."


----------



## tred1956 (Feb 15, 2014)

Had a lot of family problems a year or two back. Lost My Mother, Child was having problems in his relationship. I don't always carry the Bible with me to Church, but this Wednesday night I just was compelled to pick it up. I often open the service on Wednesday. Take prayer request, receive offering, and introduce the Preacher. Tonight however as I stepped up to the podium, it hit me and I have believed this every since.

You don't carry the Bible. The Bible carries you.

God Bless
Doug


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 27, 2014)

Love all of these. Quite uplifting to me today...thank y'all.

I have quite a few dusty bibles, but in my car I carry my ol' worn out bible that I take everywhere with me.  I also have one by my bed, that I lay on my chest when the demons in the dark are surrounding me in my thoughts and in my dreams, and it ain't dusty either.

My quote is.....Don't be a part time Christian, Jesus isn't a part time saviour, healer, companion, peacegiver. and scapegoat.


----------

